# plantilla



## Vanda

Se debe tener cuidado con la humedad de los muros (yeso fresco), el clima, la plantilla y la superficie debajo del suelo...

Li todas as definições sobre plantilla e acho que a única que cabe no contexto é molde,mas fico sem entender a que se refere.

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/plantilla
definição 3= Patrón que sirve como modelo para hacer otras piezas y labrarlas o recortarlas.

Alguém, por favor, pode me explicar a que se refere?

Achei esta figura sobre a tal plantilla de piso, mas não sei como chamamos isso..


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A figura que vc colocou é de um molde para peças de revestimento de uma van. Se no teu texto a palavra "molde" cabe na tradução, eu apostaria nisso. Mas não sei o que ela significa, é puro chute.


----------



## Vanda

No meu contexto é para piso de madeira....

Gente, eu achei o que é a plantilla. Alguém, brasileiro ou luso, pode me dizer qual é o nome deste negócio? E eu até sabia....


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Régua niveladora (de concreto).


----------



## Vanda

Viva Zapata!

Obrigada.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Viva Zapata!
> 
> Obrigada.


Não é para sapatas, é para pisos de concreto ... (infame essa, não?)


----------



## Vanda

Lá vem eu chorando! Na verdade a tal plantilla tem outros significados (estou fazendo a comparação com o texto no inglês) e o tal screed/plantilla, além de ser o nivelador, também é aquele piso de cimento preparado para se colocar assoalho de madeira ou seja lá o que for por cima dele.
E então, agora, _cumé_ que chamamos mesmo este piso?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Piso (ou massa, ou concreto) de regularização.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Piso (ou massa, ou concreto) de regularização.


 
Cá pasta niveladora


----------



## Vanda

Eu: Zelador, _cumé _que chama aquele piso de cimento que fica debaixo do piso a ser colocado, seja de madeira ou qualquer outro?
Zelador: contra-piso

Este pessoal adora bagunçar meu meio de campo.


----------



## Mangato

Cumprimentos ao Zelador. Cá, o piso de cimento ou concreto que fica debaixo do que vai colocar acima é a *placa.* Como a placa original é irregular, arruma-se com a pasta niveladora.

Acho que após disso vai se dedicar à construção e decoração


----------



## Vanda

Pronto, agora virei especialista. Já vou pendurar uma plaquinha na entrada do prédio: Especialista em pisos!

Obrigada a todos!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Eu: Zelador, _cumé _que chama aquele piso de cimento que fica debaixo do piso a ser colocado, seja de madeira ou qualquer outro?
> Zelador: contra-piso
> 
> Este pessoal adora bagunçar meu meio de campo.


 
Põe esse cara no forum, urgente!


----------

